# Is it dangerous to take tyrosine and Rhodiola together?



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

I


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Can you think of any reason why it wouldn't be? I don't know what Rhodiola is. I could google it then tell you what I think but I think the discussion would be far better if you told me what you think. So what do you think?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Its a safe combination.


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

tanks! nah i have no reason to think it would be dangerous, just makin sure!


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

whats a good dose of both of these (together) for a job interview? :x


----------

